# Mandarin Oriental Hotels



## Ral909 (Jul 30, 2004)

Well here is Mexico City`s proposed 43 story Mandarin Oriental at Puerta Reforma...


----------



## LMCA1990 (Jun 18, 2005)

nice. It looks very skinny.


----------



## _00_deathscar (Mar 16, 2005)

The recently renovated Hong Kong one looks crap.

*Hong Kong* - pre-renovation (on the right)









*Hong Kong* - post renovation









The London one is absolutely fantastic, probably one of the best hotels (appearance wise) in the world.









And the Singapore one has one of the best backdrops.

*Singapore*







ma


----------



## gladisimo (Dec 11, 2006)

I don't think the HK one is that bad.

I actually don't like the London one.... I'm no fan of the architecture.


----------



## _00_deathscar (Mar 16, 2005)

gladisimo said:


> I don't think the HK one is that bad.


Doesn't meld in well with it's surroundings. If you look at the pre-renovation pic, you can see it looks good in tandem with Prince's Building. Now, it's just completely weird. Looks okay at night/dusk, but during the day it just looks too "clean" - as if it were a hospital or something.

Hong Kong's also got the Oriental-run Excelsior, located in Causeway Bay and probably one of the city's most underrated hotels.










And, probably the city's most overrated hotel, the newly opened Landmark Oriental, located in the heart of the city.


----------



## sprtsluvr8 (Aug 5, 2006)

Atlanta's proposed Mandarin Oriental...54 floors, 700'


----------



## Orienthai (Jan 8, 2006)

*The Oriental Bangkok*




























Rank 3 of the world.

http://www.travelandleisure.com/worldsbest/2007/results.cfm?cat=hotels


----------



## i_am_hydrogen (Dec 9, 2004)

Chicago's Mandarin Oriental proposal (930'/75 floors) (could go under construction any time now):


----------



## _00_deathscar (Mar 16, 2005)

Oriental Bangkok's class - though I've never stayed there (been for a drink or two). Stayed at the Marriott...


----------



## triple-j (Aug 10, 2005)

*Kuala Lumpur, Malaysia*

Photos taken from Mandarin Oriental Website 


With PETRONAS Twin Towers next to it









Dayview









Nightview









Poolside with KL skyline


----------



## philip (Jan 13, 2005)

Mandarin Oriental New York










Mandarin Oriental Las Vegas
It's the blue squarish building on the left (not the curved buildings in the back)


----------



## philip (Jan 13, 2005)

_00_deathscar said:


> Doesn't meld in well with it's surroundings. If you look at the pre-renovation pic, you can see it looks good in tandem with Prince's Building. Now, it's just completely weird. Looks okay at night/dusk, but during the day it just looks too "clean" - as if it were a hospital or something.


yeah, I see what you mean. It looks uninteresting now.


----------



## _00_deathscar (Mar 16, 2005)

philip said:


> yeah, I see what you mean. It looks uninteresting now.


Post-renovation, it also lost a major feature (as well as a major selling point) - the outdoor balconies that lined up all four sides of the hotel. Now, it's just your average airconditioned tin...


----------



## cphdude (Apr 18, 2004)

I like the chicago and the vegas version....


----------



## erbse (Nov 8, 2006)

Here's the one in *Munich* - I passed by it several times during my vacation up there in Bavaria, because my parking lot was on the other side of the street


----------



## gladisimo (Dec 11, 2006)

I see the point baout the balconies for the HK one, but the architecture - could've been more imaginative, but its not an eyesore. 

I guess I just don't have very high standards for it.


----------



## TalB (Jun 8, 2005)

The recently-built TWC by Columbus Circle has a Madarian Oriental Hotel in it.


----------



## LuxHomes.com (Jan 2, 2010)

Did a search but didnt see a thread dedicated to this hotel chain, which I believe to have some of the most unique hotels in the world, post photos (Exterior & Interior) if you have them. 

MO London, one of my all time favorite.


----------



## DudyMako (Jan 14, 2008)

Beautiful Mandarin Oriental London! I specially like the colours of the bar, very appealing.


----------



## guille_89uy (Jan 14, 2008)

*Barcelona*

*Mandarin Oriental Barcelona*






























































































*Views from the hotel:*


----------



## erbse (Nov 8, 2006)

I just moved those last 3 posts here. People, learn to use the search feature!


----------



## Conor (Aug 9, 2009)

Belfast (The big tower)










I like London and Madrid's best.


----------



## guille_89uy (Jan 14, 2008)

...


I did it just because he said "Madrid", and the picks were of Barcelona...

Is anyone speaking on this thread? Why this obsession with order and perfection?

...


----------



## JustHorace (Dec 17, 2005)

Mandarin Oriental Manila








by Allan Reyes, flickr


----------



## Oasis-Bangkok (Apr 24, 2009)

*Mandarin Oriental Singapore*










ART ZOO CARNIVAL – P1010724 by William Cho, on Flickr


----------

